

Namecheap's new design - Geee
https://www.namecheap.com/

======
sifarat
bam! it's cool. I signed in only yesterday, and there was no sign of new
design it's a pleasant surprise. ;)

Update: I spoke too early, upon signing into my account and my domain section
is old. it's looking creepy, 2014 design and 1992 one inside it :/

